# More Plenum Q's



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys not a data guy but was asked to make a couple drops in this commercial space. It's commercial space about 2100 sq ft single story. I have a couple data and phone locations. What do you like to have for phone? Thinking of running a cat 5e plenum cable for phone and the same for the data. WOndering what the parameters are for the plenum spaces as far as for the cable needing to be plenum rated. Seriously you would have to be chained to the desk to not be able to get out in case of a fire.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Cat5e for all, plenum rated in hung ceilings if return air is running wild through it.


----------

